# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Công ty r-techno tuyển kĩ sư thiết kế

## r-techno

1. YÊU CẦU:
– Tốt nghiệp Cao đẳng, Đại Học ngành cơ khí chế tạo
– Biết sử dụng phần mềm: INVENTOR (2D)
– Yêu cầu kinh nghiệm: 2 năm trở lên, có kinh nghiệm thiết kế bản vẽ 2D trên máy từ bản vẽ tay (đảm bảo kích thước với hình dạng phải chính xác)
2. NỘI DUNG CÔNG VIỆC:
– Thiết kế bản vẽ 2D trên máy từ bản vẽ tay (đảm bảo kích thước với hình dạng phải chính xác)
3. NƠI LÀM VIỆC: TPHCM
4. THỜI GIAN LÀM VIỆC:
– Thời gian làm việc: 8h – 17h
– Ngày nghỉ theo lịch của nhà nước và công ty quy định
5. LƯƠNG/ CHẾ ĐỘ:
– Lương: LEADER (yêu cầu tiếng nhật N3 trở lên) 1000-1100 USD/ tháng
MEMBER( yêu cầu tiếng nhật) 600-800USD/ tháng
– Trợ cấp đi lại
THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:
Tel: 0984200790

----------


## r-techno

1. YÊU CẦU:
- Tốt nghiệp Cao đẳng, Đại Học ngành cơ khí chế tạo
- Biết sử dụng phần mềm: SOLIDWORKS
- Yêu cầu kinh nghiệm thiết kế : 2 năm trở lên
2. NỘI DUNG CÔNG VIỆC:
- Thiết kế chi tiết máy 
4. THỜI GIAN LÀM VIỆC: 
- Thời gian làm việc: 8h – 17h 
- Ngày nghỉ theo lịch của nhà nước và công ty quy định
5. LƯƠNG/ CHẾ ĐỘ:
- Lương: LEADER (yêu cầu tiếng nhật N3 trở lên)1000-1200 USD/ tháng
MEMBER( không yêu cầu tiếng nhật) 600-800 USD/ tháng
- Trợ cấp đi lại
- Chỉ nhận CV bằng tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Nhật 
THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ: 0984200790 Nghiêm

----------


## r-techno

Yêu cầu:
Có kiến thức và kinh nghiệm thiết kế bo mạch 2-3 năm trở lên
Ưu tiên, hoan nghênh ứng viên có kinh nghiệm thiết kế vi mạch, bo mạch điện tử
Không yêu cầu phần mềm
LƯƠNG/ CHẾ ĐỘ:
– Lương: LEADER (yêu cầu tiếng nhật N3 trở lên) 1000-1200 USD/ tháng
MEMBER( yêu cầu tiếng nhật) 600-800USD/ tháng
– Trợ cấp đi lại
Nội dung công việc:
- Thiết kế bản vẽ bo mạch điện tử (ﾌﾟﾘﾝﾄ配線基板の設計)
- Thiết kế bản mạch in.
THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ: Nghiêm 0984200790

----------


## r-techno

1. YÊU CẦU:
- Tốt nghiệp Cao đẳng, Đại Học ngành cơ khí chế tạo
- Biết sử dụng phần mềm: SOLIDWORKS
- Yêu cầu kinh nghiệm thiết kế : 2 năm trở lên, đã từng thiết kế đồ gá
2. NỘI DUNG CÔNG VIỆC:
- Thiết kế đồ gá, gá kiểm tra　(検具、冶具）
4. THỜI GIAN LÀM VIỆC: 
- Thời gian làm việc: 8h – 17h 
- Ngày nghỉ theo lịch của nhà nước và công ty quy định
5. LƯƠNG/ CHẾ ĐỘ:
- Lương: LEADER (yêu cầu tiếng nhật N3 trở lên)1000-1200 USD/ tháng
MEMBER( không yêu cầu tiếng nhật) 600-800 USD/ tháng
- Trợ cấp đi lại
- Chỉ nhận CV bằng tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Nhật 
THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:
Mr Nghiêm 0984200790

----------


## r-techno

1. YÊU CẦU:
Tốt nghiệp Cao đẳng, Đại Học ngành cơ khí chế tạo
Biết sử dụng phần mềm: AUTOCAD LT
Yêu cầu kinh nghiệm: 2 năm trở lên, có kinh nghiệm thiết kế chi tiết máy, thiết kế bản vẽ 2D trên máy từ bản vẽ tay (đảm bảo kích thước với hình dạng phải chính xác)
2. NỘI DUNG CÔNG VIỆC: Thiết kế bản vẽ chi tiết máy, thiết kế bản vẽ 2D trên máy từ bản vẽ tay (đảm bảo kích thước với hình dạng phải chính xác)
4. THỜI GIAN LÀM VIỆC:
Thời gian làm việc: 8h – 17h
Ngày nghỉ theo lịch của nhà nước và công ty quy định
5. LƯƠNG/ CHẾ ĐỘ:
Lương: LEADER (yêu cầu tiếng nhật N3 trở lên) 1000-1100 USD/ tháng
MEMBER( yêu cầu tiếng nhật) 600-800USD/ tháng
Trợ cấp đi lại
Ứng viên có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ và gửi CV tiếng NHẬT VÀ TIENG ANH
thông tin liên hệ : Mr Nghiêm 0984200790

----------


## r-techno

1. YÊU CẦU:
- Tốt nghiệp Cao đẳng, Đại Học ngành cơ khí chế tạo
- Biết sử dụng phần mềm: Solidworks...
- Yêu cầu kinh nghiệm: 2 năm trở lên
- Người có trách nhiệm cao, trung thực, linh hoạt,…
2. NỘI DUNG CÔNG VIỆC:
- Thiết kế van chân không, van gas, van nước trong các loại máy (máy sản xuất chất bán dẫn, thiết bị sản xuất pin mặt trời, thiết bị sản xuất tinh thể lỏng)
3. NƠI LÀM VIỆC: TPHCM
4. THỜI GIAN LÀM VIỆC: 
- Thời gian làm việc: 8h – 17h 
- Ngày nghỉ theo lịch của nhà nước và công ty quy định
5. LƯƠNG/ CHẾ ĐỘ:
- Lương: LEADER (yêu cầu tiếng nhật N3 trở lên) 800-1000 USD/ tháng
MEMBER( không yêu cầu tiếng nhật) 600-800 USD/ tháng
- Trợ cấp đi lại
http://kitz-sct.jp/products/
..............................................
..................................................  ...........................
Ứng viên có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ Mr Nghiêm 0984 2007 90

----------

